# Baby Spinach w/ Andouille Cream Sauce ~ Foamheart



## foamheart (Feb 18, 2015)

Where to start, the other day a freind brought a couple of 5 gallon buckets of veggies. I mistakenly assumed I knew what was in them. Today I found a beautiful bunch og baby spinach which I can only assume came from her garden also. I love greens, Mustard, Collard, Spinach, even kale! So I have been making sausage and andouille. Had the tasso come out I would have used it because its what I originally built the sauce around. Mom, when she tasted this said it would make Labrador piles taste good...LOL

So first you have some andouille chips, you don't have andouille chips? Ok, we'll make some.













006.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Feb 18, 2015






Render out those great flavors into the pan. Ok I didn't say anything about low calorie right?













007.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Feb 18, 2015






 It does two things, it adds more flavor and it insures you understand low and slow or it burns.













008.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Feb 18, 2015






Crispy Andouille chips, remove the trying to leave as much grease as possible. (We will get back to them so don't stand there and eat 'em all. They are very addictive!

More ingredients!













009.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Feb 18, 2015






And More!













010.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Feb 18, 2015






Normally I would suck the flavors out of the onion and garlic and get rid of them but since its for me and its spinach......













011.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Feb 18, 2015






So I left them in.......













012.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Feb 18, 2015






Added heavy cream..... No quantity, however much you want double that amount because you'll reduce by half.













017.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Feb 18, 2015






The fire was a bit high, but it worked out. Now add some spinach and da'shrooms!













019.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Feb 18, 2015






OK, normally with a cream sauce you always hide some nutmeg just to play with peoples head. But this is a bold tasting andouille cream sauce. Break out the Tony's "More" spice.













020.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Feb 18, 2015






I am thinking napee? Who knows what it means, its when the sauce thickens.













022.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Feb 18, 2015






Normally at this point, I'd have dropped twice or three times that amount of spinach, and this being baby too..... well...... I would put this in a grautin dish and top with those plain bread curmbs. But not tonight.

Ok, ready for the Bear shot??













024.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Feb 18, 2015






Beef tenderloin, spinach, corn on the cob, and a green house salad.

Try the cream sauce on anything its truely amazing. Seriously.

Thats it. Well I could include the sausage I have been smoking today.... Wanta see? Cool.













028.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Feb 18, 2015






Cajun smoked country sausages...... Mmmmmm....... my hands smell so good!

Try the cream sauce. I am not a trained chef and no doubt could have done better, but its worked for years and years in my kitchen.  I guess would be silly to say I made it up, even if I did...

EDITT::

OMG!! I forgot the chips. The chips you have left when ready to use them, crush 'em up small. I put them on top of the spinach and the salad too. Just for good measure!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 18, 2015)

Nice looking Plate of Chili! Up here in the PNW we serve that in a bowl, lol! 

Looks great Kevin!


----------



## foamheart (Feb 18, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Nice looking Plate of Chili! Up here in the PNW we serve that in a bowl, lol!
> 
> Looks great Kevin!


Thank ya Case.

You guys just need bigger table settings. Sam's has my favorite place setting made by Dixie. I prefer the Dixie Ultra pattern, but the Pathfinder series would be nice for after church on Sundays.


----------



## bear55 (Feb 19, 2015)

Looks like some great eats there.


----------



## foamheart (Feb 19, 2015)

Thanks Bear, sorta surprized more folks don't like it. It is totally awesome.


----------



## chef willie (Feb 19, 2015)

How'd I miss this??.....cream sauce is one of my fav's....makes an old boot taste good.....and the creamed spinach was always a favorite of mine back in the days of the Prime Rib joint I worked in. Well done, sir.....and that piece o' meat looks grilled to perfection.....Willie

PS...congrats on making the banner too


----------



## gary s (Feb 19, 2015)

Man that looks good wish I had that for supper tonight     Great Job    
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Gary


----------



## foamheart (Feb 19, 2015)

Chef Willie said:


> How'd I miss this??.....cream sauce is one of my fav's....makes an old boot taste good.....and the creamed spinach was always a favorite of mine back in the days of the Prime Rib joint I worked in. Well done, sir.....and that piece o' meat looks grilled to perfection.....Willie
> 
> PS...congrats on making the banner too


Thanks Chef! As I mentioned above, I normally make this with a touch of cheese in the sauce, then I'll top it with Panko and into the broiler.

Steak was pretty good too! Don't usually do bef and when I do I splurge.

Thank you again.


----------



## gary s (Feb 19, 2015)

Oh Yeah   Congrats on the Banner

Gary


----------



## foamheart (Feb 19, 2015)

gary s said:


> Man that looks good wish I had that for supper tonight     Great Job
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you Gary

That was all devoured last night, that was enough for two plates. Spinach like most greens, sale good around here. Not too big on dandilions but thistles are tastee too!


----------



## chilefarmer (Feb 19, 2015)

Foam, what can I say, Just that, dang that looks good, Nice cook. Love the photos. CF


----------



## foamheart (Feb 19, 2015)

chilefarmer said:


> Foam, what can I say, Just that, dang that looks good, Nice cook. Love the photos. CF


Thank you sir....


----------



## crazymoon (Feb 20, 2015)

Foam , another great post and excellent looking grub !


----------



## foamheart (Feb 20, 2015)

CrazyMoon said:


> Foam , another great post and excellent looking grub !


Thank you sir....... Tastes good too!


----------



## driedstick (Feb 21, 2015)

Foam where is my plate!!!! Looks great nice job on all.

DS

A full plate is a happy Foam LOL


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Feb 22, 2015)

Wow, how'd this one get past me ?  Very nice Foam... Real nice thread !  Thumbs Up

:kewl:

:points1:


----------



## foamheart (Feb 23, 2015)

driedstick said:


> Foam where is my plate!!!! Looks great nice job on all.
> 
> DS
> 
> A full plate is a happy Foam LOL


You got hid in the shuffle DS, and I appolligize.

Thank you sir, and you can have a plate anyttime you want it.

LOL.... My plates are not happy for very long then! My sister always told her kids that a clean plate was ahappy plate.


----------



## foamheart (Feb 23, 2015)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Wow, how'd this one get past me ? Very nice Foam... Real nice thread !


Thank you sir. First off, greens always sell real good around my house. And baby spinach is just too tender not to love. But put a little tasso (or in this case andouille), cream sauce on it, and the neighbors line up with bowls.


----------



## driedstick (Feb 23, 2015)

> You got hid in the shuffle DS, and I appolligize.
> 
> Thank you sir, and you can have a plate anyttime you want it.
> 
> LOL.... My plates are not happy for very long then! My sister always told her kids that a clean plate was ahappy plate.


No need to Apologize sir, also I think your sister had the right idea going.


----------



## bdskelly (Feb 27, 2015)

> Ok, ready for the Bear shot??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see you brought out the good china for this one.  You warned me about this sausage  2 weeks ago.  Impressive Kev.  And the variation on the cream spinach is over the top. 

Wish I could give you double points. Labrador muffin joke and all.  b


----------



## foamheart (Feb 27, 2015)

BDSkelly said:


> I see you brought out the good china for this one.  You warned me about this sausage  2 weeks ago.  Impressive Kev.  And the variation on the cream spinach is over the top.
> 
> Wish I could give you double points. Labrador muffin joke and all.  b


LOL.... Thank you Brian. You know it just seemed wrong to put a piece of beef tenderloin that size on a dixie plate. Its not like the dishwasher is broke.......LOL


----------



## leah elisheva (Mar 2, 2015)

You're such an artist with food!!! Fantastic!! Cheers! - Leah


----------

